# New Mod: Factory-look BSM.



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

So I have been planning this mod out in my head for a while and I finally got into it this past weekend. So the plan was to merge the following:

Drivsafe PRO-2300 BSM kit- https://www.facebook.com/drivsafe
with
Factory T&C mirrors with heat and BSM included

It took me a little over 2 hours to get both mirrors installed (remove the existing mirror, de-pin the connectors on the factory LED mirror light, connect and run wiring to the inside of the vehicle alongside the existing wiring for the mirror heat, and put everything back together). It took me about 3 more hours to install the Drivsafe BSM kit. I then simply cut off the LEDs that came with the kit and spliced in the wiring for the mirror LEDs that I ran and boom, done. So far I am happy with the install. It lights up the mirrors when a blind spot obstruction is detected, and if when lit I put that signal on it will beep at me. When the brake lights are on all alerts are canceled so you don't get constant beeping when you have your signal on at a stop light with multiple lanes and a car is detected in your blind spot. This kit also comes with front sensors to help eliminate false alarms.

All in this mod cost me ~$370 which is reasonable. That is with me doing all the labor of course. Here are some pics of the mirrors installed and lit up:


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Sensor pictures.*

Here are some pictures of the front and rear sensors installed. They are paintable but I was lucky to have a Black Routan as they come glossy black and didn't need to mess with paint.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

very nice, I have this on my GL550 - it's great feature to have.

I just use those $1 stick on mirrors from Auto zone on my Routan, but might add this to my mod list.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

nice install


----------

